# Worst book(s)



## Scot

Just out of curiosity, what's the worst theological book or books that you own? How or why did you get them?

I have some pretty awful ones. In fact, my wife convinced me to put some of them in our room under the bed so people wouldn't see them on our book shelves. 

I think maybe the worst one that I have is "The Anointing" by Benny Hinn. I used to work with a couple of guys that watched Hinn, so when I saw one of his books in the goodwill for .10 cents, I bought it. I do that now and then to learn more about heretical teachings or teachers.

Can anyone beat Benny Hinn?


----------



## RamistThomist

Probably Chosen but Free
Dynamics of Faith, Paul Tillich


I had to read Tillich for a religion class.


----------



## SmokingFlax

I have Benny Hinn's Good Morning Holy Spirit somewhere at my parents house...but I can plead ignorance as I bought it way back when I first became a Christian.

I'm sure I have more lousy stuff but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Me Died Blue

_What Love Is This?_ by Dave Hunt
_God's Great Gift_ by Donald Gee
_Rekindled Flame_ by Steve Fry
_The Prayer of Jabez_ by Bruce Wilkinson
_The Power of Crying Out_ by Bill Gothard
_Letters from a Skeptic_ by Greg Boyd
_The Bible Code_ by Michael Drosnin
_Revelation Unveiled_ by Tim LaHaye
_Are We Living in the End Times?_ by Tim LaHaye
_Preparing for Adolescence_ by James Dobson
_The Case For Christ_ by Lee Strobel (sorry evidentialists!)
_Bible Doctrine_ by P. C. Nelson
_Teen Study Bible_
_Systematic Theology_ by Wayne Grudem

...yeah, I've been through a _whole_ lot of trash!

[Edited on 13-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I got the Works of Arminius for free as a gift. And I've got Finney's Systematic Theology, Memiors, and Lectures on Revival. I use them all for reference only.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I typed this up when I cleared my book shelves. Chris, you have NOTHING on me. 

Soon 
Nephilim 
Joshua
Joshua and the Children
Joshua in the Holy Land 
This present Darkness 
Thunder in Paradise
ALL 12 Left Behind Titles * (First one is paper back 11 others are hard cover) 
Number 4-22 of the KIDS "œLeft Behind" Series 
Wake Up America- Tony Campolo 
The Turning Tide- Pat Robertson
The Pressure is off- Larry Crabb 
Who is my enemy- Rich Nathan 
Your child and the New Age
Hidden Dangers of the Rainbow (classic)
Ravaged by the New Age
UFO´s in the New Age
Inside the New Age Nightmare
Seductions Exposed 
Seeing the Unseen 
Follow Me Prayer Walking Lessons
Handbook for Spiritual Warfare 
Dealing with the Devil 
Testing the spirits
Knowing the Secretes of God "“John Hagee 

NOW THE MOTHERLOAD!

Satan is alive and well on planet earth 
The Rapture (
Armageddon Appointment with destiny 
The coming Economic Earthquake 
Escape the coming night 
Forshadows of wrath and redemption 
Combat Faith 
Planet Earth 2000AD 
Time Line 2000 
No Fear of the Storm 
Are we living in the end times 
Towards the 7th Millennium 
Millennium 
The new Millennium 
Beginning of the end 
Planet Earth 
A planned deception 
God´s Kingdom and the Utopian error 
Apocalypse Code 
Armageddon Oil and the Middle East 
The truth about the lie 
End Times Events 
Jesus Final Warning "“Dr. David Jeramiah 
Road to Armageddon 

Now you can all see why I ask so many questions here and LOVE IT so much!


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> _What Love Is This?_ by Dave Hunt
> _God's Great Gift_ by Donald Gee
> _Rekindled Flame_ by Steve Fry
> _The Prayer of Jabez_ by Bruce Wilkinson
> _The Power of Crying Out_ by Bill Gothard
> _Letters from a Skeptic_ by Greg Boyd
> _The Bible Code_ by Michael Drosnin
> _Revelation Unveiled_ by Tim LaHaye
> _Are We Living in the End Times?_ by Tim LaHaye
> _Preparing for Adolescence_ by James Dobson
> _The Case For Christ_ by Lee Strobel (sorry evidentialists!)
> _Bible Doctrine_ by P. C. Nelson
> _Teen Study Bible_
> _Systematic Theology_ by Wayne Grudem
> 
> ...yeah, I've been through a _whole_ lot of trash!
> 
> [Edited on 13-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]



Please elaborate on some of the less obvious ones. His charismania aside (and his premillennialism) what else do you not like about him? Don't get me wrong. I am moving more and more to Berkhof and Shedd but every now and then will look up Grudem. His biblio's at the end of each chapter are helpful.


----------



## Scot

Here's some more from my bad theology collection:

_Global Peace - Dave Hunt
A Women Rides The Beast - Dave Hunt
Storm Warning - Billy Graham
The Lost Books of the Bible and the Forgotten Books of Eden
Christ's Object Lessons - Ellen G. White
Willmington's Guide to the Bible
Theology in the Wesleyan Spirit - Albert Outler
Election & Predestination - Samuel Fisk
The Late Great Planet Earth - Hal Lindsey_

I also have a Ryrie & a Scofield Bible.


----------



## RamistThomist

Peace with God--Billy graham
"The Spirit World" --Clarence Larkin
"Christian Doctrine" Shirley Guthrie


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> _What Love Is This?_ by Dave Hunt
> _God's Great Gift_ by Donald Gee
> _Rekindled Flame_ by Steve Fry
> _The Prayer of Jabez_ by Bruce Wilkinson
> _The Power of Crying Out_ by Bill Gothard
> _Letters from a Skeptic_ by Greg Boyd
> _The Bible Code_ by Michael Drosnin
> _Revelation Unveiled_ by Tim LaHaye
> _Are We Living in the End Times?_ by Tim LaHaye
> _Preparing for Adolescence_ by James Dobson
> _The Case For Christ_ by Lee Strobel (sorry evidentialists!)
> _Bible Doctrine_ by P. C. Nelson
> _Teen Study Bible_
> _Systematic Theology_ by Wayne Grudem
> 
> ...yeah, I've been through a _whole_ lot of trash!
> 
> [Edited on 13-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate on some of the less obvious ones. His charismania aside (and his premillennialism) what else do you not like about him? Don't get me wrong. I am moving more and more to Berkhof and Shedd but every now and then will look up Grudem. His biblio's at the end of each chapter are helpful.
Click to expand...


I agree. Someone should place a necklace around Grudem's neck that gives him a shock whenever he speaks about the Spirit or spiritual gifts - but he can bring it on male/female roles anyday!


----------



## cupotea

http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/mod/indexlibrorum.html

Should we start our own Index Librorum Prohibitorum?


----------



## SmokingFlax

Wow...looking at all these lists I see that I've read most of it. Thankfully most of it is sitting up in NY in my folks attic rather than clogging up space at my apartment. I'm actually embarrassed about it. 

About the only bright spot I can see is that I was already sufficiently disgusted with pop-Christianity to not have wasted my time with LaHaye's sensationalist nonsense by the time it came out. 

Tazer! Tazer! Give Grudem the tazer!


----------



## Athaleyah

Ooo... ooo!  I've got a big baddie:

New Age Bible Versions by Gail Riplinger, and I bought it because I thought at the time I might buy into that nonsense. 

Meeting Jesus Again for the First Time : The Historical Jesus and the Heart of Contemporary Faith by Marcus Borg. This horrid work was something I chose off the required reading list for a New Testament class I took at a community college.

I also have 1-10 of the Left Behind books, the last ones in hardcover. I guess you can tell pretty much when my theology became reformed, since I quit buying the Left Behind books then.  A woman I worked with got me started on them, and at the time I was fascinated with the idea that it could actually happen. Which also led me to buy Are We Living in the End Times?, by Tim LaHaye.


----------



## SmokingFlax

Cottonball,

Why does "Margery Kempe" come up on dozens of homosexual websites when I did a Google? What gives?


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Cottonball,
> 
> Why does "Margery Kempe" come up on dozens of homosexual websites when I did a Google? What gives?



Good question! Margery Kempe was a woman who lived in fourteenth century England. She thought God was talking to her, so she ditched her husband to become chaste, and travelled around Europe telling people about her visions. Yeah, she was a bit of a nut, but her dedication is astounding.


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> _What Love Is This?_ by Dave Hunt
> _God's Great Gift_ by Donald Gee
> _Rekindled Flame_ by Steve Fry
> _The Prayer of Jabez_ by Bruce Wilkinson
> _The Power of Crying Out_ by Bill Gothard
> _Letters from a Skeptic_ by Greg Boyd
> _The Bible Code_ by Michael Drosnin
> _Revelation Unveiled_ by Tim LaHaye
> _Are We Living in the End Times?_ by Tim LaHaye
> _Preparing for Adolescence_ by James Dobson
> _The Case For Christ_ by Lee Strobel (sorry evidentialists!)
> _Bible Doctrine_ by P. C. Nelson
> _Teen Study Bible_
> _Systematic Theology_ by Wayne Grudem
> 
> ...yeah, I've been through a _whole_ lot of trash!
> 
> [Edited on 13-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate on some of the less obvious ones. His charismania aside (and his premillennialism) what else do you not like about him? Don't get me wrong. I am moving more and more to Berkhof and Shedd but every now and then will look up Grudem. His biblio's at the end of each chapter are helpful.
Click to expand...


The ones by Donald Gee and Steve Fry are classic Pentecostal spirituality, stressing the importance of Spirit-Baptism and hearing the "still, small voice." Dobson's always trash since it's based so much on secular psychology. _Bible Doctrine_ by P. C. Nelson is a summary of the A/G 16 "fundamental truths." _Teen Study Bible_ is an attempt to interpret the Bible and make it "relevant" to teens, which results in a hodge-podge of theological hermeneutics lacking a consistent worldview, and thus presenting a pop-Christianity to the teens who rely on it. As far as Grudem goes, I basically don't like him for the same reasons I don't care for Piper that much anymore - his charismania, his credobaptist outlook and his on-the-surface type of discussion and exegesis. He also seems to lean in the direction of "contemporary" services, which leads to an abandonment of RPW.

By the way, that list was by no means exhaustive! Just a sample.


----------



## RamistThomist

Is Piper charismatic in some ways? I had thought that a while back but never could find him saying that.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Piper did a lot of work with Sovereign Grace Ministries, and he's slightly open to charismatic gifts. He doesn't take it as far as Grudem, though.


----------



## RamistThomist

I might have to add _Debating Calvinism_. James White did a brilliant job, as usual, but Dave Hunt's vitriol made me want to vomit.


----------



## ReformedWretch

> Dave Hunt's vitriol made me want to vomit.



lol!

But I so enjoy White's replies!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_Between Heaven and Hell_ by Peter Kreeft. 

Premise: John F. Kennedy, C.S. Lewis and Aldous Huxley all died on the same day (November 22, 1963) within hours of each hour. They meet in Limbo (Purgatory?) and compare their religious and philosophical world-views. 

Talk about bad theology!


----------



## alwaysreforming

*Larry Crabb*

Houseparent,
I notice you list one of Larry Crabb's books, "The Pressure Is Off" as one of the baddies.

Do you, or anyone else, have any reason why Larry Crabb might be an example of bad theology?

I've read one of his books, "Shattered Dreams," and I thought it was very good. Perhaps I've overlooked something, or perhaps your criticism is specific to the "Pressure Is Off" book? I'd like to know because I would hate to keep recommending his books to people if there really is something problematic here.


----------



## Authorised

The book of Mormon- Joseph Smith
the definition of "Mormon"?-someone whose nice personality is directly related with their stupidity

Prayer of Jabez- Bruce Wilkinson
the worst affliction ever placed upon Christendom since the persecution of Nero

PDL- (may his name and memory be obliterated)
Jesus: prophet, priest, and CEO

Al-Qur'an- Mohammed (co-authored by Lucifer)
does this book have any coherence whatsoever? utterly valueless, even as literature
what kind of weak God is that? serve me to 51% of your capacity, and then (post-mortem) have sex forever? sounds like Mohammed was appealing to the sensual nature of the Arabs in order to unite the tribes for war.

The Bible, the Qur'an and Science-Dr. Maurice Bucaille
the most idiotic Muslim apologetic I've ever read

The Reformed Reader, Vol. II-various
Barth Sucks!

Left Behind-Tim Lahaye
this Behind needs an enema

Transformed Temperments-Tim Lahaye
Spirit Controlled Temperment-Tim Lahaye
both are psychological nonsense
(must be my choleric personality again)

The Case for Christ-Lee Strobel
even the atheists in hell are laughing at this one

Revelation Unveiled-Tim Lahaye
more like Revelation Derailed

The Great Escape- Jack van Impe
don't you mean The Great Mistake?



and, as James White suggested:

The Prayer of Jabez for Purpose Driven People Left Behind


----------



## ReformedWretch

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Houseparent,
> I notice you list one of Larry Crabb's books, "The Pressure Is Off" as one of the baddies.
> 
> Do you, or anyone else, have any reason why Larry Crabb might be an example of bad theology?
> 
> I've read one of his books, "Shattered Dreams," and I thought it was very good. Perhaps I've overlooked something, or perhaps your criticism is specific to the "Pressure Is Off" book? I'd like to know because I would hate to keep recommending his books to people if there really is something problematic here.



I will have to get back to you. I know I have some comments on Crabb somewhere!


----------



## ReformedWretch

In summary, Crabb's model effectively denies the Biblical teachings of: the denial of self (a man-centered model rather than a Christ-centered one); the distinction between the regenerate and the unregenerate; the means of grace as having practical efficacy in the life of the believer; the sufficiency of Scripture; Scriptural foundation (versus a psychological foundation); and the Holy Spirit's essential role for empowering and grace in the life of the believer. It is primarily a psychological system of unconscious needs that supposedly motivate human behavior, which system is derived from Freudian and humanistic/Maslowian psychology with its hierarchy of needs, with greatest emphasis on so-called emotional needs, the fulfillment of which result in a sense of personal worth and psychological healthiness. When needs are not met, according to Crabb, they produce intense pain and sorrow -- sometimes without the person even knowing it. Counseling under Crabb's model takes the form of delving into the unconscious by peeling away the "self-protective layers" (i.e., "defense mechanisms") and getting at the real pain and sorrow of unmet needs (many of which began in childhood), then giving counsel on how to meet those needs in a more spiritually healthy way. This inward and rearward focus is far from Biblical (cf. Phil. 3:13-14). Instead of trying to "meet" our natural human "needs," we are to set our hearts on things above and put to death whatever belongs to our sinful nature (Col. 3:1-5).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Is Alberto for Real? Chick Publications


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Does anyone remember the Satan Seller by Mike Warnke?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Does anyone remember the Satan Seller by Mike Warnke?



Yes!


----------



## Presbyrino

Just about anything written by Dave Hunt
Calvinism, Arminianism & The Word Of God A Calvary Chapel Perspective By Chuck Smith
Calvinism vs. Arminianism , by Larry Taylor 
Late Great Planet Earth, Hal Lindsey


----------



## RamistThomist

_Philosophy of Religion_ by William Rowe.


----------



## Me Died Blue

McDowell's stuff.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> McDowell's stuff.



You just haven't viewed the evidence with an open an un-biased mind


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> McDowell's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just haven't viewed the evidence with an open an un-biased mind
Click to expand...


I haven't discovered the verdict it _really_ demands!


----------



## caddy

I'm on a Kreeft search as you can see Andrew!  

When I first read _Between Heaven and Hell,_ almost 25 years ago, I thought it was novel. It was different than anything I had read before. I was in my early 20s. I was a young Christian and attending a Charismatic Church. Kreeft is very bright, articulate, interesting--actually he still is. Although I value Reformed writers like Bahnsen, Frame, etc much more, I still enjoy Some of Kreeft's books. I think his best work is:

Christianity for Modern Pagans: Pascal's Pensees — Explicates Pascal's surprisingly modern insights on contemporary life and powerful arguments for Christianity 

I have read this book twice and have it thoroughly marked up. Kreeft's choice selection of Pascal's best and most readable Pensees are wonderful in themselves. His comments are very insightfull.



All his Socrates books are worth reading. I am not sure I can agree with him concerning Socrates redemption. Based on what, I say? That he had earthly wisdom? Meh ...





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Between Heaven and Hell_ by Peter Kreeft.
> 
> Premise: John F. Kennedy, C.S. Lewis and Aldous Huxley all died on the same day (November 22, 1963) within hours of each hour. They meet in Limbo (Purgatory?) and compare their religious and philosophical world-views.
> 
> Talk about bad theology!


----------



## MrMerlin777

*I actually have some cultic books.*

Doctrine and Covenants the Pearl of Great Price. Joseph Smith (LDS)

New World Translation of the Holy Scriptures. Watchtower Bible & Tract Society (JW)

You Can Live Forever in Paradise on Earth. (WBTS, JW)

I only use them if I'm talking to Mormons or JWs.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

I have an Arminian friend who gave me a copy of "Wild at Heart" to read. 

I threw it at the wall.


----------



## turmeric

Someone gave me "We Would See Jesus" by Roy Hessions - it made a quick trip to the garbage can!


----------



## matthew11v25

They may not b theologically correct...but they are interesting

(To name a Few major books)
Mormon Quad
New World Translation
The Qur'an (pickthall trans.)
"The God Delusion" by Richard Dawkins (he hates Christianity...but the boy can write)
"Billions and Billions" by carl sagan (again, he is also an awesome writer)


----------



## caddy

We have this in our church Library. I am NOT familiar with Eldredge, other than seeing his name and his books at some of the Christian bookstores.





Exagorazo said:


> I have an Arminian friend who gave me a copy of "Wild at Heart" to read.
> 
> I threw it at the wall.


----------



## toddpedlar

I don't keep many "bad books" around... any I've found to be wretched enough end up on Ebay, funding purchases of good puritan stuff   

Seriously, though, I do have the Book of Mormon - something an online acquaintance sent me as part of his evangelistic efforts.


----------



## caddy

I keep what I like to think of as my "heretical" section for handy reference. Heretics and Heretical works serve God's purposes as well. Paul was familiar with the Greek Philosopher's of his time. We should do no less.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I think this is the wurst book of them all!


----------



## caddy

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaa  

*The 2007-2012 World Outlook for Smoked and Cooked Bologna, Liverwurst, and Polish Sausage Made in Slaughtering Plants (Paperback) *
by Philip M. Parker 
td.productLabel { font-weight: bold; text-align: right; white-space: nowrap; vertical-align: top; padding-right: 5px; padding-left: 0px; } table.product { border: 0px; padding: 0px; border-collapse: collapse; }List Price:$795.00 Price:*$795.00* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*


But hey, you get FREE SHIPPING !!!!!!!!!!

This is too funny

How do you find this stuff Andrew 





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I think this is the wurst book of them all!


----------



## CDM

Cottonball said:


> Good question! Margery Kempe was a woman who lived in fourteenth century England. She thought God was talking to her, so she ditched her husband to become chaste, and travelled around Europe telling people about her visions. Yeah, she was a bit of a nut, but her dedication is astounding.



So is her sin . . .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

caddy said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaa
> 
> *The 2007-2012 World Outlook for Smoked and Cooked Bologna, Liverwurst, and Polish Sausage Made in Slaughtering Plants (Paperback) *
> by Philip M. Parker
> td.productLabel { font-weight: bold; text-align: right; white-space: nowrap; vertical-align: top; padding-right: 5px; padding-left: 0px; } table.product { border: 0px; padding: 0px; border-collapse: collapse; }List Price:$795.00 Price:*$795.00* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*
> 
> 
> But hey, you get FREE SHIPPING !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is too funny
> 
> How do you find this stuff Andrew



 I do too much of this:  

Can you imagine the price for the hardback edition?


----------



## Ivan

As a young teenaged Christian, I remember reading some stuff by a C.S. Lovett. WOW, was that stuff bad!!


----------



## turmeric

caddy said:


> *The 2007-2012 World Outlook for Smoked and Cooked Bologna, Liverwurst, and Polish Sausage Made in Slaughtering Plants (Paperback) *



I didn't know you had to slaughter *plants* to make wurst - or is that Veggie-Wurst?


----------



## MrMerlin777

turmeric said:


> I didn't know you had to slaughter *plants* to make wurst - or is that Veggie-Wurst?




Vegetable rights and peace!!!!


----------



## elnwood

caddy said:


> I keep what I like to think of as my "heretical" section for handy reference. Heretics and Heretical works serve God's purposes as well. Paul was familiar with the Greek Philosopher's of his time. We should do no less.



 

I don't mind reading books I disagree with if they're written well.

I think the worst book I've read on my shelf was Joe Morecraft's With Liberty & Justice For All. Terrible argumentation. Everything is black and white.


----------



## caddy

Odd that you mention this...I have one of Morecraft's books _How God Wants us to Worship Him._

I agree. Very black and white.

 



elnwood said:


> I don't mind reading books I disagree with if they're written well.
> 
> I think the worst book I've read on my shelf was Joe Morecraft's With Liberty & Justice For All. Terrible argumentation. Everything is black and white.


----------



## Irishcat922

Wild at Heart by John Eldridge actually it was really well written, but theologically garbage. Open Theism all over it.


----------



## Pilgrim

Several Dave Hunt books. (But I was actually converted while reading one of them)

_The Oxford Companion to the Bible_
_The New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (Both of the above required for college)

I also have _How Christian Is Christian Counseling?_ by Gary Almy. The book itself is not really bad (endorsed by Jay Adams, among others) but the author is presently doing time for being a child molester, for incidents that took place after the book was published. 

Probably the worst theological book in my library was given to me upon my high school graduation by the church I went to with my family. It is a book by the liberal minister we had at the time.


----------



## toddpedlar

caddy said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaa
> 
> *The 2007-2012 World Outlook for Smoked and Cooked Bologna, Liverwurst, and Polish Sausage Made in Slaughtering Plants (Paperback) *
> by Philip M. Parker
> td.productLabel { font-weight: bold; text-align: right; white-space: nowrap; vertical-align: top; padding-right: 5px; padding-left: 0px; } table.product { border: 0px; padding: 0px; border-collapse: collapse; }List Price:$795.00 Price:*$795.00* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*
> 
> 
> But hey, you get FREE SHIPPING !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is too funny
> 
> How do you find this stuff Andrew



I honestly think Andrew has too much thyme on his hands!


----------



## JasonGoodwin

puritancovenanter said:


> Does anyone remember the Satan Seller by Mike Warnke?


Oh, yes. I read that when I was really young in my Christian walk. Ever since I found out about his prevaricating habits, my view totally changed on the guy.

After reading through some of the posts, I remember something that MeDiedBlue said a while back. Sometimes it's a good thing to keep the bad books as a point of reference -- and not necessarily as an endorsement. It would be like Beverly LaHaye keeping a copy of _Backlash_ by the ultrafeminist leftist (and downright ugly in more than one aspect) Susan Faludi.


----------



## caddy

This should not suprise us. Reading a _Primer on the Diety of Christ_ by Gerstner, he mentions that it is the Word of God that the Spirit uses as His sword--not necessarily the one who voices the Word of God. _Christ says His Word will not return to Him void. So when the Word goes out, even from an insincere heart and from lying lips, its nonetheless the Word. God may see fit to honor His Word regardless of the source through which it comes. A person's success would be no proof that God is pleased with him._ 

In this sense God even uses Benny Hinn, as astoundingly bizarre as that sounds, to bring others to Himself when the simple words of Scripture are spoken. God works through His Word in spite of Us at times.  




Pilgrim said:


> Several Dave Hunt books. (But I was actually converted while reading one of them).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

toddpedlar said:


> I honestly think Andrew has too much thyme on his hands!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

turmeric said:


> I didn't know you had to slaughter *plants* to make wurst - or is that Veggie-Wurst?


----------



## gwine

toddpedlar said:


> I don't keep many "bad books" around... any I've found to be wretched enough end up on Ebay, funding purchases of good puritan stuff
> 
> Seriously, though, I do have the Book of Mormon - something an online acquaintance sent me as part of his evangelistic efforts.



I've never felt right about selling or giving away a book whose theology makes me cringe. Usually I would either keep it for reference or toss it in the trash.

One I have kept is _Endtime: The Doomsday Catalog_, edited by William Griffin. Lots of short articles from various authors about life and death and the end times. Heretical, maybe even damnable, but I do like the artwork and pictures.


----------



## bookslover

Ivan said:


> As a young teenaged Christian, I remember reading some stuff by a C.S. Lovett. WOW, was that stuff bad!!



Any relation to Lyle?


----------



## jaybird0827

The Hymnbook. I'm serious - that's the title of the book. It was originally published in 1955 by what was then the Presbyterian Church in the United States of America (the big northern mainline). Musically it is excellent. Otherwise it is a piece of junk!


----------



## inspector

gwine said:


> I've never felt right about selling or giving away a book whose theology makes me cringe. Usually I would either keep it for reference or toss it in the trash.



This is what I did. The books that I purchased in my early days, such that houseparent and others here have listed; I threw the stuff in the garbage. I do not even want the junk on my shelves and it would of been more hassel than it is worth to sell them...and besides I would not want to be responsible for even being the one who sold the junk to someone and strengthend their false position anyway.

And this is not bad theology, but I had some stuff that was so technical - with Greek knowledge necessary - that I gave them away to a friend who went to seminary and had learned enough Greek to be able to use them.


----------



## Timothy William

Exagorazo said:


> I have an Arminian friend who gave me a copy of "Wild at Heart" to read.
> 
> I threw it at the wall.



"This is not a book to be tossed aside lightly, but thrown with great force" Dorothy Parker reviews some late, unlamented manuscript.

My worst - The Power of Positive Thinking by Norman whatsisname - seriously, so bad and theologically dodgy I could see the errors in my early teens, years before I was actually converted. After reading that, Purpose Driven Drivel seems like correct, if watered down, theology by comparison.

Mere Christianity by C S Lewis. So many errors that I think Lloyd-Jones was onto something in doubting Lewis' salvation. A shame as I liked most of his other works, but when he gets truely theological - as opposed to his ususal profound philosophical cum evangelical mode - Lewis goes way off track, introducing dangerous erros, possibly heresies. 

Dianetics by L Ron Hubbard. Don't ask; I was young and naive, and it's not like I actually read the thing. 

One of the Left Behind books.


----------



## bookslover

Timothy William said:


> Mere Christianity by C S Lewis. So many errors that I think Lloyd-Jones was onto something in doubting Lewis' salvation. A shame as I liked most of his other works, but when he gets truely theological - as opposed to his ususal profound philosophical cum evangelical mode - Lewis goes way off track, introducing dangerous erros, possibly heresies.



To be fair to Lewis, he was neither a churchman nor a trained theologian. He was a literature scholar (as you know) whose avocation was Christian apologetics and fiction. Reading his stuff, I'm convinced he was a Christian, even if he couldn't articulate the finer points of doctrine very well at times.

Could a professional theologian have written _The Screwtape Letters_ better than Lewis did?


----------



## Irishcat922

bookslover said:


> To be fair to Lewis, he was neither a churchman nor a trained theologian. He was a literature scholar (as you know) whose avocation was Christian apologetics and fiction. Reading his stuff, I'm convinced he was a Christian, even if he couldn't articulate the finer points of doctrine very well at times.
> 
> Could a professional theologian have written _The Screwtape Letters_ better than Lewis did?



I happen to love Lewis as well. I think it is unfair to rip into him for his theology, when he says at the outset of Mere Christianity, I am not a theologian. And you have to consider the context of these lectures. Specifically the attack of London by the Germans during WW2. His intention was to help Englishmen to Understand the essential truth's of Christianity. I read Lewis for his literary brilliance not for his theology. Like Poe, or Twain, the difference is I believe Lewis to be a genuine Christian, and a literary genius.


----------



## Timothy William

I also love many of Lewis' works. The Screwtape Letters was my favourite book at around age 15, and some of his collections of essays and sermons had are profound effect on me at that time. But there is a great difference between, on one hand, a layman whose expertise is in literature not theology, and whose doctrine is simple yet true as far as it goes, and, on the other hand, one who makes basic doctrinal mistakes but can obfuscate them through clever writing or is given a free pass due to his deeper psychological insights. We might appreciate the Christian literature of the former though we would not make him a seminary professor, but the latter would be a great danger if read uncritically.

The Screwtape Letters is a great work of psychology. Lewis truely understood the human mental condition better, I think, than Freud or Jung or any of their followers. Screwtape is a wordly-wise, Machiavellian manipulator, who well uses his knowledge of basic human foibles - not the supposedly deeper or higher psychology of the theorists but insights into how people actually think and feel and act - to advise, and them manipulate, Wormwood. Yet little in the book is particularly Christian, much less Protestant. A Jew or Muslim could easily have written the same story of one of their devils tempting a soul into perdition. 

Lewis clearly denied both Total Depravity and the perseverance of the saints, and taught ecumenism with both Rome and the East. He also was ambivalent on substitutionary atonement and biblical inerrancy. Not only is Mere Chistianity his most poorly written work, it hints at such errors at sacramental regeneration and doctrinal relativism between different church traditions. Far from teaching a new believer what the basics of "mere" christianity were, it would confuse them and possibly lead them to think they were a Christian when they were not, or vice versa. Some years back I made the mistake of reading through Mere Christianity during a spiritual crises, only to feel the ground give way beneath me as the errors I was struggling with were not only not refuted but were positively endorsed. 

I think of Lewis as a man of great intelligence, warmth and learning with a deep understanding of issues affecting Christians; but then I much the same of the current Pope. And I am not sure that either is more in error than the other, though their errors don't always overlap.


----------



## Ivan

bookslover said:


> Any relation to Lyle?



As far as I know, no. Here are a couple of links. The first is Lovett's and the next a critique of his ministry. If you look at them you'll know as much as I do about the man.

http://www.cslovettbooks.com/index.html
http://www.rapidnet.com/~jbeard/bdm/exposes/lovett/general.htm


----------



## bookslover

Ivan said:


> As far as I know, no. Here are a couple of links. The first is Lovett's and the next a critique of his ministry. If you look at them you'll know as much as I do about the man.
> 
> http://www.cslovettbooks.com/index.html
> http://www.rapidnet.com/~jbeard/bdm/exposes/lovett/general.htm



I took a look at the links - yuck!


----------



## JasonGoodwin

bookslover said:


> I took a look at the links - yuck!


Phil Johnson has written a critique of Rick Miesel's Biblical Discernment Ministries. Much needed, considering that Mr. Miesel seems to have an axe to grind with just about every well-known Christian minister/ministry. (Some of it is necessary like Billy Graham, but there's also quite a bit of it that is also overreaching to the extreme like his "expose" of John MacArthur. Makes him sound like a desperate political candidate who is trailing badly in the polls to a popular politician who has character and integrity. One last thing in this section: why didn't he write up Mike Warnke? Wikipedia did! (Now there's a guy who has some serious ethical flaws!))

www.spurgeon.org/~phil/bookmark/apol.htm , then scroll down to the aforementioned "ministry". I'm heavily inclined to take Phil at his word.

Also, not to mention, "Measles" webpage is so 90's-ish, right when the WWW was first coming out. Seriously, if that webpage is going to need some serious consideration (as opposed to laughter and mockery), he needs a major fixup that could at least bring his template design at least to the turn of the century.


----------



## caddy

Miesel's a nut case. I've gone round and round with him in email before. If I knew then what I know now, I would not have even bothered.





JasonGoodwin said:


> Phil Johnson has written a critique of Rick Miesel's Biblical Discernment Ministries. Much needed, considering that Mr. Miesel seems to have an axe to grind with just about every well-known Christian minister/ministry. (Some of it is necessary like Billy Graham, but there's also quite a bit of it that is also overreaching to the extreme like his "expose" of John MacArthur. Makes him sound like a desperate political candidate who is trailing badly in the polls to a popular politician who has character and integrity. One last thing in this section: why didn't he write up Mike Warnke? Wikipedia did! (Now there's a guy who has some serious ethical flaws!))
> 
> www.spurgeon.org/~phil/bookmark/apol.htm , then scroll down to the aforementioned "ministry". I'm heavily inclined to take Phil at his word.
> 
> Also, not to mention, "Measles" webpage is so 90's-ish, right when the WWW was first coming out. Seriously, if that webpage is going to need some serious consideration (as opposed to laughter and mockery), he needs a major fixup that could at least bring his template design at least to the turn of the century.


----------



## Theoretical

The Traveler's Gift by Andy Andrews - horrid piece of junk pop pyschology and a very self-esteem centered work.


----------



## Theoretical

Ditto to all of that, Timothy. I too used to love Lewis, but I'm seeing a lot more clearly of just how messed up his theology really was. _The Great Divorce_, _Miracles_, and _Problem of Pain_ really bothered me in parts. For his sake, I really hope he was a believer, but I have to call much of it into question. 

Lewis being so incredibly popular in evangelical circles may also have a great deal to do with so much of the weakness and susceptibility towards radical teachers that is being seen nowadays.


----------



## toddpedlar

Theoretical said:


> Ditto to all of that, Timothy. I too used to love Lewis, but I'm seeing a lot more clearly of just how messed up his theology really was. _The Great Divorce_, _Miracles_, and _Problem of Pain_ really bothered me in parts. For his sake, I really hope he was a believer, but I have to call much of it into question.
> 
> Lewis being so incredibly popular in evangelical circles may also have a great deal to do with so much of the weakness and susceptibility towards radical teachers that is being seen nowadays.



Part of Lewis's popularity, I think, has to do with his Arminianism, that clearly comes out in Mere Christianity. He's very friendly to the ideas of the "forelooking" God (as opposed to the "foreknowing" God) and even (it seems) to the "anonymous Christian" ideas of Rahner. Perhaps I'm intolerant, but these things I just can't get past. He writes very well - and much of his writing is enjoyable - but I can't abide the gross theological error in it.


----------



## TeachMe

Is there a link to Grudem's faulty theology?


----------



## johnny_redeemed

"What Love is this" by Dave Hunt
"The Believers Conditional Security" by Dan Corner


----------



## RamistThomist

TeachMe said:


> Is there a link to Grudem's faulty theology?



Mainly consult his systematic theology. He defends continuing miraculous gifts, tongues, etc. 

He also defends and propogates credobaptism. Whether this is faulty theology or not depends on the position of the reader, I suppose.

On an organizational level, though, I really like his Systematic Theology.


----------



## JoeRe4mer

I have had many "bad books" over the years half I bought so I could learn about false religions and the other half I got when I was still dispensational. Most have been given away or traded but I will list a few here many of which I still use a refernces for false teachings.

What Love is This? by Dave Hunt...  
Knowing God Intimately by Joyce Meyer  
Prayer of Jabez by Bruce Wilknson  
Things to come by Dwight Pentecost  
Chosen but Free by Norman Giesler  
Not by Faith Alone by Robert Sungenis  
Purpose Driven Life by u know who... 
and last but not least my personal favorite and the worst of the worst that I have had the misfortune to read....Smith Wigglesworth "The Complete Collection of His Life Teachings" RIP  

Ok I feel bad now for even admitting I own all thouse.


----------



## polemic_turtle

_God's operations of grace but no offers of grace: To which are added two treatises on inviting and exhorting sinners to repentance_ by *Joseph Hussey*

Seriously, I'm not mature enough to stomach this stuff yet. I need to read some sound and balanced fellows first. Yuck.


----------

